# HOW TO EAT A COBRA :o



## jasonw (Jan 31, 2011)

Admin - link removed. Again.


----------



## vikk44 (Jul 12, 2013)

*cobra eating*

We decided we only wanted half a snake. Sans blood. Sans the still palpitating heart. Sans the potential for mass slaughter and half alive wriggling body parts on the sidewalk.


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Is this an advertisement by anti exotic pet campaign then?


----------

